# Puffy Nipples



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I have puffy nipples naturally, and wondered if i was to take some nolva would it get rid of it or am i stuck with it.


----------



## fishro (May 26, 2009)

nope if its not gyno youll have to sort your diet out ..


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

your fat, lose weight:tongue:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I have always had it, i am cutting up at the moment, and thinking of doing an anavar cycle too. like 30 -40mg a day followed by a pct of nolva


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

killah said:


> I have always had it, i am cutting up at the moment, and thinking of doing an anavar cycle too. like 30 -40mg a day followed by a pct of nolva


im the same mate...mines are quite low tho and my chest is fuller at the top. im doing more decline at the mo and proper pinching my sholder blades together on the flat to get that overall fuller look.


----------



## Shaun Mikdee (May 16, 2011)

i know a boy that had it, just got them both peirced kept them in for a while and took them out, not there constantly hard, easy fix haha!


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

lol how come they stay hard after that.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

gonna get my bf down and then jump on var i think, cause i dont want to loose my size.


----------



## Shaun Mikdee (May 16, 2011)

Not quite sure, probably something being put through them and the nip healing round it causing some kinda of scar tissue? That is a complete guess btw


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Shaun Mikdee said:


> i know a boy that had it, just got them both peirced kept them in for a while and took them out, not there constantly hard, easy fix haha!


WTF...? LOL can any1 else comment on this????


----------



## Shaun Mikdee (May 16, 2011)

seemed to work mate...


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have heard tht having the nipple pierced will keep it constantly erect...I'm unsure if the effect is permanent once the piercing has been removed though.... It would be a cheap option to gyno surgery though if true haha


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

killah said:


> I have puffy nipples naturally, and wondered if i was to take some nolva would it get rid of it or am i stuck with it.


Can you post a picture up so we can see what you mean , if possible can you put lipstick on one of them ?


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> Can you post a picture up so we can see what you mean , if possible can you put lipstick on one of them ?


y the lipstick lol


----------



## AlexRin (Jul 28, 2011)

Eat less, work hard:thumbup1:


----------

